# ...ist kein Member von "WindowsApplication..."



## rendermaci (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe  wenig Programmierkenntnisse, schon mal voraus gesagt. Ich wollte mit VB 2008 ExpressEdition einen kleinen DVD-Player machen. Wie auf der Seite: 

http://www.developerfusion.co.uk/show/1027/

Alles soweit kein Problem, kann alles nachvollziehen. Doch jedes mal, wenn ich das Programm testen möchte, kommt der Fehler: 

"dvd1" ist kein Member von "WindowsApplication1.Form1"

Was bedeutet das, und was kann ich machen, dass es geht. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass man bei dieser VB-Version kein StandardExe mehr auswählen kann oder was es sonst noch so bei VB6 gab...

Liebe Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Alex F. (13. Juni 2008)

Bitte im .Net Forum Posten hier ist nur bis VB6 danke


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. Juni 2008)

Hi,

der Code scheint mir nicht für VB.net gedacht zu sein, sondern eher für VB 6.

Wie das Formular gestaltet wird, steht ja leider nicht dabei, aber ich nehme mal stark an, dass du zuerst mal einen DVD-Player als Steuerelement auf das Formular ziehen musst. Das Steuerelement (MSWebDVD) wird wohl in der angegebenen Typbibliothek liegen.

Grüße, D.


----------



## Alex F. (13. Juni 2008)

Doch Dario eigentlich steht es da

man braucht eine vb6 form und 5 Command buttons. sowie die dort angesprochene DLL 

Du hast recht das der Code eine VB6 Anwendung ist. Die Fehlermeldung *"dvd1" ist kein Member von "WindowsApplication1.Form1"* ist aber definitiv aus einer .Net Anwendung

Grüsse bb


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, aber da steht nichts davon, dass man das MSWebDVD-Control auch tatsächlich auf das Formular ziehen muss. Ergibt sich zwar über ein, zwei Ecken aus dem Kontext, aber für Anfänger wäre es hilfreich, wenn es da stünde.

Wenn man das vergisst, dürfte die Fehlermeldung unter VB 6 ähnlich lauten (zumindest, wenn das Option Explicit Flag gesetzt ist). Ich bezweifle aber, dass dieses Control mit VB 2008 überhaupt funktionieren wird. Da wäre wohl eher das MediaPlayer-Control angebracht.

Grüße, D.


----------



## Alex F. (13. Juni 2008)

Dario Linsky hat gesagt.:


> Ich bezweifle aber, dass dieses Control mit VB 2008 überhaupt funktionieren wird.



Das glaube ich auch


----------



## rendermaci (14. Juni 2008)

Also ich habs natürlich rübergezogen und alles so gamacht, wie es da stand. Leider kapiere ich das mit dem .net nicht. Heißen alle VB-Versionen nach Version 6 so?


----------



## Alex F. (15. Juni 2008)

ja und deswegen bist du hier falsch. Die heissen alle so weil sie auf einer anderen Technologie beruhen. 

Grüsse bb


----------



## rendermaci (15. Juni 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber das konnte ich nicht wissen...hab's leider nur geschafft einen Media Player zu machen...

Liebe Grüße
Marcel


----------

